# 2 years with the same oil filter



## Miffed (Jan 24, 2013)

I just discovered that my 2005 and 2006 Jettas have the same oil filters as when I bought them 2 years ago. I have had the oil changed 2-3 times a year on both cars, but the car wash place I've been using has lied about changing the filter. I suspected they weren't changing it and on my last visit I asked what brand they used. They showed me a Fram filter. Well last night I was changing the SAP and I removed the filter cannister as it was in the way. Surprise! There was a VW filter in the cannister. Suspecting the worst I took the other Jetta to mechanic that I trust and surprise, another VW filter was in the cannister. 

I have come up with a cunning plan. I plan on leaving the filter off on one car and taking the car to the crooks. I will ask for a oil and filter change and ask to see the old filter. If they tell me there wasn't a filter in the cannister, I'll probably just say nothing and never use them again. If they tell me they already threw it away, or show me an old filter, I will spring my trap and inform then that they car had no filter when I brought it in. Then I will insist that they remove the cannister and show me the new Fram filter they said they installed. I plan on having my wife video this on her cell phone. 

Does anyone have any better ideas on how to pay back these crooks? I plan on putting the video on Youtube plus insist the crooks refund my money for every oil change they ever did on my cars. I don't want to get myself into any legal trouble so if anyone has any info on whether I can post the video, I would appreciate a heads up.


----------



## Miffed (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to get the oil changed either tonite or tomorrow. I hope I get a viral Youtube video out of this.


----------



## rey_rod_pow84rab (Mar 27, 2005)

:thumbup: go get em


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Miffed said:


> ...the car wash place I've been using...


 Found your problem.


----------



## Miffed (Jan 24, 2013)

lausch said:


> Found your problem.


 Well I actually like getting a car wash. They do a good job and there's no excuse for any business to lie and cheat just because it's not their primary job.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

lausch said:


> Found your problem.


+1. 

It's just not worth the headache to do anything as payback, IMO. There are so many horror stories out there about places like "iffy lube", I don't understand why anyone would not go to a dealer or a specialty shop. There are also likely local enthusiasts that probably would be happy to give you a hand changing your own oil as well.


----------



## Miffed (Jan 24, 2013)

It didn't go well. I lost my temper and cussed them out. Eventually the manager admitted they had bad people working there and he fired one the previous week. The oil change guy panicked when he saw there was no fiter as he assumed they had left it out on the previous visit. He pulled one out of the trash and tried to say it was the one from my car. The manager got the truth out of him, but because I lost my temper it was a hollow victory.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

so you drove your car without a filter just to try and prove a point? 
last time i ever had a jiffy lube change my oil, they broke the brake vacume line and denied any responsibility. like i drove it there with a stiff peddle and no power assit, and really, im not going to notice? they also left an oil filter wrench under the hood. that was 10 years ago, and i still use the oil filter wrench today. it may seem easy to change your oil, and some people think its beneath them to do it yourself. but i like the satisfaction of knowing i didn't screw anything up, and even if i did, i'm aware of it. also while the oil drains, it gives you a nice opportunity to look over the rest of the car for any up coming maintenace.


----------



## Miffed (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I found a mechanic who charges what the job's worth rather than what the market will bear. He changed both O2 sensors for $45 labor. He also lets me hang out next to the car while he works on it. Some things aren't worth doing yourself if you can get someone else to do it cheaply.


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

Our local newspaper has a columnist that loves digging out this kind of behavior.

Anybody in your area you could sick on 'em & get the word out?

Either that or the BBB.. (boring)


----------



## Shaneiswright (Mar 7, 2013)

AWESOME!!! 

I heard worst storys 

there was a guy that works at the shop and he never changed a oil filter for over 10 years 

and nothing really happened to car but normal maintenance you'll be fine


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

OEM VW filters are good for about 15 K miles (actually kilometers). At least the ones on the MK4.


----------

